# Hereafter (2011)



## marksmith (Jan 24, 2011)

Dirty Harry does fantasy?

Well, it seems like the unflinching version of a staunch realist anyway.

According to previews and US reviews (it was out in the states at the end of 2010) Clint Eastwood directs a serious and thoughtful approach to the idea of life after death, and deals with the themes of mediums/psychics and the paranormal. Typically Clint gorgeous film work too, apparently.

Solid cast and crew too: Matt Damon, Bryce Dallas Howard, Cecile de France with a Steven Morgan ("The Queen") screenplay - not bad!

Out in the UK on this Friday (Jan 28th)

youtube.com/watch?v=_qkVpPZ7Hg4


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Clint's films (the ones he directs anyway) but I'm not sure about this. We saw a trailer for it and my GF pointed out that the glowing reviews were by less that reputable sources (the daily star and newsweek) so I'm not expecting it to be his finest work of genius as some have suggested.
Will probably see it though, as I have said, I love his work.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks intriguing, certainly, but it's the kind of territory that others have covered so often before. Hopefully Clint brings something new to it, and I feel he probably will.

Damon and Eastwood again, huh? The new Depp and Burton? Crowe and Scott?


----------



## marksmith (Jan 26, 2011)

It seems like it will bring up interesting questions on mortality.

Do you believe in life after death?


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 26, 2011)

Sure do. Life goes on. Not for the deceased, though, of course. Just oblivion for them...


----------



## Sargeant_Fox (Feb 12, 2011)

I saw this movie a few weeks ago and loved it. It's received very harsh reviews, but for me it's one of the best movies of 2010. It's a thoughtful, serious meditation about death and the way people react to it, and also how death can point the way to live a better life. Very inspiring, thought-provoking movie.


----------



## aurica (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not watch this movie yet but i have heard that the story of this movie is wonderful.


----------

